# Sound Proof Walls and Ceilings?



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I've used QuietRock and other soundboard before but would like to know of other alternatives to sound proofing a room aprox 600 sq ft total.
I'm also aware that its not 100% guaranteed!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rc channel and rock wool is a common method for sound reduction.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

what size rc channel and one or two layers of drywall


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

To t best of my knowledge there are only two different types of RC. RC-1 and RC-2 they come in 12’ lengths. Typically one layer on each side of the wall but I’ve seen RC fastened on top of the rock in remodeled work so then there were three layers.


----------

